

New Study: Top 50k blogs had $50 million in 2006 Revenue - rchambers
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/07/31/new-study-says-top-50k-blogs-had-50-million-in-2006-revenue/
A new study being published by the University of Texas and Chitika says that the top 50,000 blogs may have generated around $50 million in aggregate 2006 revenue.
======
palish
New Study: 50k software engineers making at least $50k a year had over $2,500
million in 2006 revenue

